# WDBJ7 Live Crew Attacked By Gunman



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Warning Graphic Footage
Shock Video: Gunman Fatally Shoots Reporter, Photographer in Middle of Live TV Interview | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I watched this, it is not pleasant knowing that you just witnessed two people die. From what I read the two were to be married and now there lives are snuffed out by some dirtbag. I hope they catch the POS that did this.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They were both engaged to other people.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Chase is on for the shooter, a disgruntled former employee. Let's hope he saves the tax payer some money and offs himself.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> Chase is on for the shooter, a disgruntled former employee. Let's hope he saves the tax payer some money and offs himself.


I second that motion.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

This is horrible. I watched the report on MSNBC...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> This is horrible. I watched the report on MSNBC...


More shocking is that you watch PMSNBC! :mask:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

another day in Ferguson
notice it is a black on black crime but yet ****** is out to get them.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It is being called workplace violence.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm at a loss for words right now so sad. Wonder how the media will spin this one and I'm sure
the anti-gun crowd will blame this on the gun and high capacity (more than one round to them) mag.
I think I counted 16 shots and that looked like a Glock 23 maybe?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> another day in Ferguson
> notice it is a black on black crime but yet ****** is out to get them.


Black on Black crime?
The two victims are white.
The Latest on TV shooting: Wounded woman in stable condition

You won't hear a word about this being "racially motivated", and it will be out of the news by tomorrow.
Doesn't fit the narrative.

It also wasn't in Ferguson. Maybe you were referring to something else?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to stop making excuses for bad behavior. Violent felons need to be dealt with as such. This is senseless violence.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Video has been removed


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://video.buffer.com/v/55dddb5b6a08523a5f54e4aa


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could you imagine the press coverage, protests, and riots if this was the other way around. White "executing" a couple black reporters for whatever the reason.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The shooter is a fat jerk and he won't ever get out of jail. That is about the only upside to this.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> The shooter is a fat jerk and he won't ever get out of jail. That is about the only upside to this.


Nope, he's a fat DEAD jerk. Just reported he has died of his self inflicted gun shot wound. Good riddance.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Nope, he's a fat DEAD jerk. Just reported he has died of his self inflicted gun shot wound. Good riddance.


Guess they wont be charging him with a hate crime.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Guess they wont be charging him with a hate crime.


Maybe in hell.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe in hell.


I like that idea Sas.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Governor of Va., McCauliff, was calling for gun control before the victim's bodies were cold!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If the genie is out of the bottle he don't want to go back in. Firearms were invented and put out there and to limit them would be to put more power in the hands of the criminal.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, because the gun decided to hop in its car, drive to the location of the interview, jump out, and pull its own trigger.
Damn guns, can't trust them anymore. I blame the bad schools and broken homes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tango said:


> The Governor of Va., McCauliff, was calling for gun control before the victim's bodies were cold!


Wonder how many people in his state died in car crashes today? Bet it was more than three.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I have come to the point I find myself withdrawing and losing hope. We have put laws and social systems into effect that have bred an entire generation of degerates. I feel like my parents and many of around their age were the last of the good ones. I know I have failed my kids in many ways, they grew up in a broken home and the pain they see daily it is a task to keep them on the right side. 

I like what kauboy said, our education system and broken homes created this issue. Mix in the social systems and we have a natural selection of a degenerate populace.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Yeah, because the gun decided to hop in its car, drive to the location of the interview, jump out, and pull its own trigger.
> Damn guns, can't trust them anymore. I blame the bad schools and broken homes.


One of Maine's many fantasies:
Quote Originally Posted by Maine-Marine View Post
Secretly, I was hoping to be abused by kaubouy

Bouy is a Nautical Term, marines have to get a boat ride from the Navy.

Like a different guy from Texas said,"It's Not Gay When It's Under Way" .


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Yeah, because the gun decided to hop in its car, drive to the location of the interview, jump out, and pull its own trigger.
> Damn guns, can't trust them anymore. I blame the bad schools and broken homes.


Well, it was a Glock, and you know how mean those Glocks are... they are downright nothing more than mad-dog handguns...


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello, 

Since this is in my neck of the woods I though I'd give some info. The shooting occurred in the best part of the county, a place with multi-million dollar homes. The county is very divided financially as the state itself is divided both financially and politically north vs south. 

The gunman was an on air reporter for the same station and had "anger issues" that led to his dismissal. Apparently there was racism everywhere and people were conspiring against him, in his mind at least. He "did not take it well" when he was let go, and the police were called to escort him from the property. He felt that being a gay black man was a problem(?) for the other staff.

The elementary schools in the area were placed on lock down, and a pursuit on rte 81 up the shenandoah valley followed. What seems the strangest part was that he had his cell phone on and taped the shooting while he was shooting and then posted it to youtube (IIRC) but it has since been taken down.

Since his conduct was erratic and this was tied to his former employment and these 2 people specifically, at least in the manifesto he sent to ABC news, it is considered workplace violence. The usual talking head politicians mumble the same old gun control blabbedy blah but here it's not seen as a gun thing but a crazy thing. 

I counted 8 shots in the video, so thank goodness, under even the Ny SAFE act these victims were safe. Apparently he was standing very close to the cameraman when he began firing. It looked as if the intervewed person was hit first, the reporter tried to run, cameraman died, then reporter screaming until she apparently died shortly after. 

The reporter had just turned 24 and was engaged to be married, was a Martinsville HS grad also a JMU grad. The cameraman was a Salem HS grad then a virginia tech grad and was 27. 

Though I respect and enjoy the comments of Kauboy the schools are not, in my opinion to blame, unless you say he had poor critical thinking skills. I place the blame on this drumbeat of racism, all black people have been the victims of racism, and all their troubles can be tied to that. They never have any culpability in their own actions, they are america's victims. Expect more of the same to follow in the news. I consider this to be a hate crime, with the race baiters to blame-at least partially.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Well, it was a Glock, and you know how mean those Glocks are... they are downright nothing more than mad-dog handguns...


I heard they were intentionally designed without safeties so that they could more easily pull their own triggers. True story!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

James M-- what is your point?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Silverback said:


> I have come to the point I find myself withdrawing and losing hope. We have put laws and social systems into effect that have bred an entire generation of degerates. I feel like my parents and many of around their age were the last of the good ones. I know I have failed my kids in many ways, they grew up in a broken home and the pain they see daily it is a task to keep them on the right side.
> 
> I like what kauboy said, our education system and broken homes created this issue. Mix in the social systems and we have a natural selection of a degenerate populace.


To an extent you're correct. I don't think divorce or broken homes is the root of the problem, the root of the problem is as a nation we've taken morality and god out of our everyday life. Everyday some taboo becomes mainstream//acceptable and a value becomes old fashioned


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Joe Smith said:


> He felt that being a gay black man was a problem(?) for the other staff.


Well, armed with that bit of knowledge, I gazed into my crystal ball to predict what CNN, the Democratic Party mouthpieces, ABC, NBC, et al would say. 
Wait, it is becoming clearer. I see...................................the shooter was the victim!! Yes! That's it! He was the victim!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I live about 70 miles from where this horrible event happened and have watched WDBJ news for years and needless to say I am shocked...not only at the shooting but the callousness of the liberals trying to turn this into a "gun control" issue. I pray for the families of the victims Alison, Adam and Vickie...Rest in Peace!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I was awake this morning, early enough to here the first chaotic reports, and before my coffee could kick in, i was ready to toss my cookies as two young peopled were shot down, and their families were roused, at 7ish am, to hear that their children, significant others, brothers, sisters or friends had been shot dead, at 7am! By a neorotic, paranoid shit, thinking the man was out to put him down. My family is from virginia, and before i can even remembr how far norfolk is from roanoak, i am barraged by shallow, pathetic and truly heartless people, shamelesly advancing a political agebda on the wave a confused, early morning grief of those trying the process the sensless loss of people they love.
What the hell. What in gods name is the matter with a society that capitalizes on the slaughter of inocents, to advance a petty political ideology? Pardon my spelling.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I dunno that whole point of view camera looks contrived. Any thoughts? I mean we did not even see the lady grab for the spot that she was hit in and that's an unavoidable human reaction. The reporter seemed like she got hit center mass or very close to the heart side of the chest, so why didn't she bowl over limp like I would have? Was the shooter using bullets with absolutely no stoppage? I want to look at it closer but something just seems off about the whole thing. Anyone got a good link?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That link was from the killers go pro camera

At first glance and several views later the shock factor was there seeing someone get shot , but I thought she ran away rather quickly


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> https://video.buffer.com/v/55dddb5b6a08523a5f54e4aa


That video chills me to the bone no joke


----------

